

Ask HN: Review my Twitter App (ReTweetize.com) - ankeshk
http://www.retweetize.com/

======
warwick
It feels like a spamming service to me, just with a twist to make it less
detectable.

~~~
ankeshk
Thanks.

Its a reciprocation tool. But it does give people choices to retweet the
messages they like. They don't have to retweet all the messages. They can read
20-30-40 (upto unlimited) messages and select just 4 of them to be retweeted
per day. If they like none of the messages - they retweet none.

So how is that spamming?

~~~
amih
Maybe you should keep track of messages that people choose to retweet and also
assign karma to the people who originated the tweet so you can figure out
which tweets are not liked by your users and maybe you can improve the 30
tweet candidates people get to choose from.

~~~
ankeshk
Thanks for suggestions.

Right now, which tweets are not liked by users is being recorded. But the data
is not being used to rank the tweets. In the future maybe.

Also, if the app succeeds, in the future - may add categories or tags or
something too. So folks who like web development will only see web dev RTs. So
folks will get to read more relevant RTs. But right now, adding all these
features would be an overkill.

------
danw
So you are encouraging people to spam their friends?

~~~
ankeshk
People can choose the messages they want to RT. If they don't like a message,
they can hide it.

Its not like mag-pie or other services where people have no control over which
messages are retweeted.

~~~
danw
I despise RTing as it is. Say something original rather than copy others.

As such I also despise any service that encourages people to RT, especially if
it is disinteresting spam.

You've obviously put time and effort into this app. Wouldn't your creative
energy be better spent building something useful, delightful, helpful, etc
rather than a spamming tool?

~~~
ankeshk
Fair enough.

You despise RT. But a lot of others don't. This tool is for them. Of course -
you can't make a tool that makes everyone happy. And people who despise RT-ing
is not the target audience.

But how is the tool spamming? People who like RT-ing can login. They can
select exactly which messages they think are a good fit for their followers.
And RT it. The messages they don't like, they don't RT.

Its a reciprocation tool - yes. But why would reciprocation = to spam if its
not forced reciprocation?

Ulterior motive: And I am spending time building more apps that are useful,
delightful, helpful. If this app succeeds, it will help me promote all those
other apps too.

~~~
danw
Your service is opt-in, people choose to RT your messages. That's seemingly
fine.

The problem is twitter is a broadcast service. If one of the people I follow
chooses to use your service then I also get to see your advert. Admittedly
this is why it benefits you.

It is however highly irritating. I'd rather not have to unfollow an otherwise
interesting friend because of a service like yours.

~~~
ankeshk
I get the problem you have with RTs.

But thats why I've added tools that helps in getting rid of abusive / spammy
messages from the network.

So hopefully people who you follow are kind and smart and will only RT
interesting messages. A lot of choices are given to them to RT only messages
that they think will be interesting for their followers.

------
ankeshk
Not sure if its cool making an offer here... but if you run a startup, send me
your twitter id after logging into ReTweetize.com (My twitter id = @ankeshk or
email me ankeshk AT ankeshkothari.com) - and I'll add 20,000 points to your
account. Not a lot but should get a few hundred visitors to your startup site.

------
Jim_Neath
Unless you've got a way to monetise this, I'd give up right now.

~~~
ankeshk
Thanks Jim.

Didn't build the tool for monetization.

Built the tool to make promotion of my other sites and apps easier. (Yes thats
my sneaky ulterior motive :p)

If this app succeeds, getting initial seed traffic to other apps would become
way easier too.

